# Linux-User der keiner sein will

## hoschi

Schaut euch diesen Krampf an:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30642

Dazu dieser Thread: http://forum.counter-strike.de/bb/thread.php?TID=119360

Ich finde sowas total bescheuert, und war früher zumindest so ähnlich. Suse+KDE+keine Ahnung von der Shell, und am besten alles wie unter Windows, also er versucht schon alle Klisches zu erfüllen die man sich so über Suse-Nutzer erzählt. Linux kann verdammt sexy aussehen, egal ob im Framebuffer oder unter X, aber mir kommt es so vor als ob da ein Linux-User sich selbst eine Geschlechtsumwandlung unterziehen will.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

PS: Ja, er hat diese typische Suse-Einstellung "dumme Gentoo-Freaks mit zu viel Zeit..."

Ist jetzt nichts gegen die Anhänger des grünen Geckos.

----------

## beejay

Was ist das jetzt? Fishing for compliments? Ist doch völlig nebensächlich wessen Desktop wie aussieht. Sorry, aber IMHO zeugt es wesentlich mehr von Verbohrtheit, den anderen unbedingt von seiner Meinung überzeugen zu wollen.

----------

## misterjack

du bist auch nich besser indem du ihn dort diffamierst, soll er doch seinen spaß haben

----------

## hoschi

Streite ich nicht ab. Also das ich ihn überzeugen will, ich will ihn allerdings auch davon abhalten sich selber das Leben schwer zu machen, ich war nämlich ähnlich. Meine Absichten sind nicht auf den eigenen Nutzen bedacht (auch wenn es natürlich danach ausschaut).

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich will ihn allerdings auch davon abhalten sich selber das Leben schwer zu machen

 

warum nutzt du dann gentoo? damit kann man sich ebenfalls das leben schwer machen  :Razz: 

da reicht doch ein einfaches ubuntu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

ich poste auch gerade unter ubuntu, auf dem schleppi ist dafür gentoo (jaja, man muss halt die vorteile beider welten nutzen)

----------

## Sas

Ich finds eigentlich gar nicht hässlich. Zwar halte ich auch (unter Windows) nichts von MS-Office, aber vielleicht nötigt ihn ja sein Arbeitgeber oder sonst wer dazu. Und ich finde SUSE-Bashing genauso nervig wie wenn ich als Gentoo-User als 1337-Kiddie diffarmiert werde.

----------

## nic0000

Naja, mein Fall ist es nicht (dieser Desktop), aber wenn er das will ist das schon OK. Zumal er dir ja auch am Anfang gesagt hat:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wußte, dass sowas kommt. Hilf mir doch einfach, oder sei leise 

 

Da sollte man schon die Leute und ihre Meinung respektieren, ansonsten läuft man Gefahr einen kleinen Flame anzuzetteln *boese* 

Persönlich halte es mit meinen Usern genau so wie hoschi, nur versuche ich dabei "bisschen" diplomatischer meine Meinung zu überbringen:

Wenn sie mir ankommen und fragen ob man KDE so wie Windows aussehend lassen kann, dann sage ich ihnen ganz konkret:

"Ja das geht, aber es macht keinen Sinn den Anschein erwecken zu wollen Linux (mit KDE)=Windows, denn das gibt dann immer Frustration sowohl beim User als auch beim Admin."

In der Regel sind schon mal 70% mit der Antwort zufrieden und wenn man noch die zahlreichen Vorteile von KDE demonstriert dann sind sie schon mal glücklich.

Die restlichen 30% wollen dann noch so etwas hören:

"Mit den Computern ist es wie mit dem Autofahren. Du hast doch nie gehört das jemand ernsthaft behauptet "ich habe auf einem Mercedes gelernt zu fahren, deshalb kann ich alle anderen Autos nicht fahren". Im gegenteil die meisten behauten von sich sie können überall und mit allem fahren, denn sie seien nun mal gute Autofahrer und das gehört nun mal dazu."

Naja, Überzeugungsarbeit gehört nun mal dazu, es macht aber keinen Sinn Leute mit der "Eisenstange" aufzuklären. Dein vorgehen könnte doch bisschen mehr Diplomatie vertragen  :Wink:  *sogarsehrboese*

grüße

nico

[/list][/u]

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Schaut euch diesen Krampf an:
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30642

 

Abgesehen von Office hat das doch kaum aehnlichkeiten mit einem normalen Windows. Also ich zumindest sowas noch nicht gesehen.

Wer Spass dran hat, der kann doch auch x11-wm/xpde installieren und gluecklich sein oder einfach xorg loeschen und ebenfalls gluecklich mit seiner reinen Shell sein. Was kuemmert das wen anders?

Aber dafuer so eine Show abzuziehen finde ich arm und es in ein fremdes Forum zu tragen um mit dem Finger drauf zu zeigen noch schlimmer.

----------

## Sourcecode

Sorry Hoschi, aber ich finde dein Benehmen dort weder Toll noch finde ich es "Gentoo würdig" ( Sprich Professionell und Vorbildlich)

Deine Grundidee ist ja ok und die Vertrete ich auch, aber so wie du das dort angehst ( von der Wortwahl ) ist es Absolutes Unterstes Kindergarten Niveau.

Solltest dich echt was schämen, den eigentlich müsste es ein "Veteran" besser wissen.

Das was du dort für eine Show abziehst, ( und hier in diesem Forum mit dem Eröffnen dieses Threads ) ist ein schönes Armutszeugnis.

Aber wo wir sowiso bei Vorurteilen Sind : 

Typisch Gam0r  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber eine Signatur können sich manche echt mal zu herzen nehmen:

Wenn sich schon die Betriebssystemlager gegenseitig zerfleischen, warum müssen manche Linuxler das eigentlich auch noch gegenseitig zelebrieren? *vogelzeig*

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich finde, dass du ein wenig überreagierst (hoschi). Ich kann deine Ansicht teilen, aber lass doch die anderen auch ihre eigene Fehler machen. Ich meine, solche Typen wird es immer geben. Mein Bruder, z.b, kann wegen einigen Anwendungen nicht auf Windows verzichten, und was macht er? Dasselbe, nur umgekehrt, weil er sein Windows so aufmotzt, dass es wie Blackbox aussieht (blackbox sogar als window manager) und ich finde es auch übertriebend. Aber sowas gibt es immer und es wird immer geben, mach dir einfach keine Gedanken darüber, sonst ärgert man sich den ganzen Tag, und das sag ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung. Irgendwann merkte ich, dass es sinnlos war, sich aufzuregen und den anderen versuchen zu erklären, warum sie fluxbox nehmen sollten oder warum die shell so schön ist. Ich lass die Leute heute machen, was sie wollen, so haben sie ihre Ruhe und ich meine ebenfalls und jeder ist auf seiner Art glückglich.

----------

## hoschi

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Naja, mein Fall ist es nicht (dieser Desktop), aber wenn er das will ist das schon OK. Zumal er dir ja auch am Anfang gesagt hat:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich wußte, dass sowas kommt. Hilf mir doch einfach, oder sei leise  
> 
> Da sollte man schon die Leute und ihre Meinung respektieren, ansonsten läuft man Gefahr einen kleinen Flame anzuzetteln *boese* 
> ...

 

Um hier zumindest etwas Klarheit zu schaffen:

 Ich brauche hier keinen Support, ich will hier darüber reden bzw. diskutieren (also habt ihr schon recht, wenn ihr sagt ich wäre zu aggressiv)

 Ich war mal wie Hossie: Muss aussehen wie Windows, Suse ist die Überdistro...bla

 Hossies Popup auf seiner eigenen Website (nur für nicht Firefox-Nutzer) sagt im Wortlaut folgendes:

"Sie verwenden den Minderwertigen Internet-Explorer, oder einen anderen unwichtigen Browser, bitte installieren sie den perfekten und extrem guten FIREFOX..."

Wenn man noch kurz davor dumme Pauschalangriffe fährt (ich gebe zu mich provoziert haben zu lassen), muss man sich darauf gefasst machen etwas unsanft "geweckt" zu werden.

Pablo bzw. die Sache mit der Signatur treffen es wohl.

----------

## slick

Einerseits kann ich Hoschi verstehen, wenn er mal darüber reden möchte was es doch für Leute gibt, andererseits gibt es solche Leute schon immer und wird es immer geben. Mir sowas von Schnuppe, ich muß die doch nicht heiraten.  :Wink:  Und da gabs dieses alte Sprichwort, was ich mal etwas umformuliere: Der 1337 genießt und schweigt.  :Wink: 

Und zugegebener Maßen, ein Linux so hinzubekommen wie es auf dem Screen zu sehen ist, im Regelfall reicht da kein Yast. Also seid einfach stolz darauf was alles möglich ist, oder hat schon wer ein KDE/Gnome/XFCE/.../-Skin unter Windows gesehen?  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *slick wrote:*   

> Oder hat schon wer ein KDE/Gnome/XFCE/.../-Skin unter Windows gesehen? 

 

Du willst jetzt keine ehrliche Antwort?

----------

## Arudil

ich find der desktop sieht schön aus, und errinert mich wirklich nicht an windows.

das ist schon etwas härter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29551

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> ich find der desktop sieht schön aus, und errinert mich wirklich nicht an windows.
> 
> das ist schon etwas härter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29551

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## hoschi

*lol*

Aus welchem Fenster springe ich jetzt am besten?

----------

## Tenobok

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> ich find der desktop sieht schön aus, und errinert mich wirklich nicht an windows.
> 
> das ist schon etwas härter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29551

 

Sowas finde ich persönlich cool. Also ich würde es nicht benutzen, da ich noch nie KDE oder Gnome benutzte habe, sondern Windowmaker, dann Fluxbox und aktuell XFCE4. 

Aber ich will meinen Eltern schon lange mal Linux auf dem Rechner unterjubeln, ohne dass sie merken, dass es nicht mehr das alte Betriebssystem ist und da könnte so ein Skin nützlich sein. 

Aber andererseits kann ich denen auch XPde installieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Tenobok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sowas finde ich persönlich cool. Also ich würde es nicht benutzen, [...]

 

Geht mir genauso, aber finde es prächtig das man die Möglichkeit hat hart gesottene Windows User langsam an Linux zu gewöhnen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Tenobok wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sowas finde ich persönlich cool. Also ich würde es nicht benutzen, [...] 
> ...

 

Bist du mir böse, wenn ich "gewöhnen" durch "hereinlegen" ersetze?

----------

## SinoTech

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*    *Tenobok wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sowas finde ich persönlich cool. Also ich würde es nicht benutzen, [...] 
> ...

 

Nein, bin ich nicht. Ich finde nur die graphische Oberfläche mit der man Arbeitet hat nichts mit dem darunter liegenden System zu tun.

Und wenn man von Windows kommt, und sich mit der dortigen Oberfläche angefreundet hat, ist es schön wenn man das vertraute auch unter Linux wieder findet.

Da fällt das einarbeiten doch direkt sehr viel einfacher.

Es ist eben alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Gewohnheit, und ich würde nie versuchen jemandem eine andere Oberfläche aufzuzwingen, nur weil ich die, die er benutzt, nicht schön finde oder weil sie von einem Betriebssystem ist das mir nicht zusagt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Tenobok

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du mir böse, wenn ich "gewöhnen" durch "hereinlegen" ersetze?

 

Manche Menschen muß man halt zu Ihrem Glück zwingen.  :Wink: 

Also meine Eltern schaffen es grade mal den Rechner ein und auszuschalten. Dann wissen sie noch, welche Icons sie klicken müssen, um das Internet, Word oder den Browser zu starten. 

Deswegen sagen sie auch immer sie wollen nix anderes als Windows benutzen. Nun haben sie sich im letzten Jahr IE sei dank einen Dialer eingefangen, der sich ungefragt installiert hatte. Um sowas zu vermeiden habe ich vorgeschlagen Linux zu installieren - vergebens.

Und da ich ihnen nun immerhin mal Firefox unterjubeln konnte, kommt nun als nächster logischer Schritt das unterjubeln von einem ganzen Betriebssystem.

Ab und zu kommt man halt nur mit tarnen und täuschen weiter.  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Arudil hat folgendes geschrieben:	

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich find der desktop sieht schön aus, und errinert mich wirklich nicht an windows. 
> 
> das ist schon etwas härter: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29551
> ...

 

Ich finde sowas auch eher schwachsinnig... *entgegenkommen* Ich finde viel wichtiger, dass einem zb. KDE soweit entgegenkommt, dass man Doppelklick und so einstellen kann. Aber ne Windows-"Simulation"?

Tenobok schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also meine Eltern schaffen es grade mal den Rechner ein und auszuschalten. Dann wissen sie noch, welche Icons sie klicken müssen, um das Internet, Word oder den Browser zu starten.
> 
> 

 

Pass bloß auf: Diese User sind die schlimmsten... Wenn Du denen *einfach* Linux unterjubelst, wirst Du große Schwierigkeiten bekommen: Es ist eben NICHT alles wie in Windows, egal wie man's dreht. Und außerdem wird Mutti merken das OOo nicht MSOffice ist, die Symbole, die Schriftarten. 

Abschließend (auch mit DAU-Erfahrung) muss ich sagen: Unterschätze nicht die Schriftarten  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> ...Unterschätze nicht die Schriftarten 

 

Ich denke, das grössere Problem wird er haben, wenn Papa beim Kollegen der Tante des Freundes des Nachbarn eine Software X sieht die er unbedingt haben will. Dann nimmt er die nach Hause, scheitert aber - verständlicherweise - an der Installation. Und dann wird Junior gefragt, warum das nicht geht und der muss sagen... oehm... Fluxkompensator kaputt???

Also ich habe meinem Vater einfach die Vorteile UND Nachteile von Linux aufgezeigt. Dann habe ich mal eine SuSE "Testinstallation" gemacht. Im Windows hurtig Gateway, DNS etc. deaktiviert und ihm gesagt, er müsse zum Surfen einfach Menupunkt 0, zum arbeiten Menupunk 1 beim booten anwählen.

Anfangs war er nicht sonderlich begeistert, mittlerweile muss er jedoch immer schmunzeln, wenn ihm jemand erzählt, dass er sich wieder nen Virus oder sonstwas eingefangen hat. Dann kriegt er von denjenigem immer staunende Blicke, wenn er von Linux erzählt und davon, dass er bisher noch nie solche Probleme hatte. Die SuSE Installation würde er nie mehr hergeben (und ich nur schon aus Wartungssicht auch nicht mehr deinstallieren)...

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## Martux

STiGMaTa_ch schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Dann kriegt er von denjenigem immer staunende Blicke, wenn er von Linux erzählt und davon, dass er bisher noch nie solche Probleme hatte. Die SuSE Installation würde er nie mehr hergeben (und ich nur schon aus Wartungssicht auch nicht mehr deinstallieren)...
> 
> 

 

 8OLOL  :Laughing: 

Genau so geht's meinen Eltern auch... Denen habe ich natürlich Gentoo-Linux draufgeklatscht und seitdem gibt's eigentlich kaum noch Probleme. Und wenn, dann löst man die übers Internet  :Smile:   :Smile:  Ohne Stress, ohne Erklärungen...

Aber ich habe ihnen *MIT SICHERHEIT* nicht vorgemacht, das Linux Windows wäre...

Auch nur wäre. Nee, das hat wenig miteinander zu tun und das ist auch gut so   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tenobok

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, das grössere Problem wird er haben, wenn Papa beim Kollegen der Tante des Freundes des Nachbarn eine Software X sieht die er unbedingt haben will. Dann nimmt er die nach Hause, scheitert aber - verständlicherweise - an der Installation. Und dann wird Junior gefragt, warum das nicht geht und der muss sagen... oehm... Fluxkompensator kaputt???
> 
> 

 

Nö, das ist das kleinste Problem. Software installieren meine Eltern nie selbst.

In den fünf Jahren in denen ich nu schon nicht mehr zu hause wohne war Firefox wohl das einzige Programm was seinen Weg neu auf den Rechner gefunden hat.

Linux hätte zu dem den Vorteil, dass ich nicht immer die 250km zu meinen Eltern fahren müsste, wenn am Rechner was kaputt ist. Denn Remote irgendwas zu reparieren ist unter Windows 98 halt nicht so einfach.  :Wink: 

----------

## zerone

das hab ich bisher auch immer ueberwindows gemacht, und da ich meine eltern nicht zu linux bringen kann, wird das wohl auch so bleiben

----------

## energyman76b

wenn einer möchte, daß sein Desktop aussieht, wie windows, dann soll er das machen. Anderen gefällts, daß ihrer wie cde oder AmigaDos1.3 aussieht.

Das nennt sich 'Freiheit'

anscheinend haben einige das Prinzip nicht verstanden.

Genauso wie 'man beurteilt ein Buch nicht nach dem Umschlag' und, 'die Oberfläche ist egal, das OS darunter ist der entscheidende Punkt'.

Schade, daß es soviel Verbohrtheit gibt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich find des so ätzend, dass sich Linux User untereinander "bekriegen" und niedermachen. Jeder will L33t sein - je weniger X desto besser?? Jeder soll doch so tun, wie er am effektivste/produktivsten arbeiten kann

Doch ich hab immer mehr mit Anfänger zu tun, für welche Windows einfach einfacher ist! und das streite ich auch gar nicht ab!!!!!!!!! (erklär mal jmd. ein Prog zu installieren für welches es kein kubuntu paket, ebuild or whatever gibt!) und um Linux einfacher zu machen, gibt es zum Glück SuSe! Ich finde sie tun viel um Linux popuplärer zu machen! Firmen, welche Linux alm Desktop verwenden wollen haben meist gern eine kommerielle Firma, welche dahintersteht... Aber bitte hört endlich mal auf SuSe User niederzumachen! Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen unter SuSe zu arbeiten, aber ich respektiere ihre Arbeit!

cheers

----------

## Gekko

Hi Hoschi,

wollte blos schreiben, was ich darüber denke:

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass Du ein wenig engstirnig und überheblich auf die Leute wirken musst.

Es ist doch völlig wurscht, welches System und wie es aussieht die anderen Leute benutzen.

Was kümmerts Dich, Du musst ja nicht auf deren Mühlen arbeiten, oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

LG, Gekko

----------

## Earthwings

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> wenn einer möchte, daß sein Desktop aussieht, wie windows, dann soll er das machen. Anderen gefällts, daß ihrer wie cde oder AmigaDos1.3 aussieht.
> 
> Das nennt sich 'Freiheit'
> 
> anscheinend haben einige das Prinzip nicht verstanden.
> ...

 

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich find des so ätzend, dass sich Linux User untereinander "bekriegen" und niedermachen. Jeder will L33t sein - je weniger X desto besser?? Jeder soll doch so tun, wie er am effektivste/produktivsten arbeiten kann 
> 
> Doch ich hab immer mehr mit Anfänger zu tun, für welche Windows einfach einfacher ist! und das streite ich auch gar nicht ab!!!!!!!!! (erklär mal jmd. ein Prog zu installieren für welches es kein kubuntu paket, ebuild or whatever gibt!) und um Linux einfacher zu machen, gibt es zum Glück SuSe! Ich finde sie tun viel um Linux popuplärer zu machen! Firmen, welche Linux alm Desktop verwenden wollen haben meist gern eine kommerielle Firma, welche dahintersteht... Aber bitte hört endlich mal auf SuSe User niederzumachen! Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen unter SuSe zu arbeiten, aber ich respektiere ihre Arbeit! 

 

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass Du ein wenig engstirnig und überheblich auf die Leute wirken musst. 
> 
> Es ist doch völlig wurscht, welches System und wie es aussieht die anderen Leute benutzen. 
> 
> Was kümmerts Dich, Du musst ja nicht auf deren Mühlen arbeiten, oder?  

 

Danke - ich war zu faul, meine Meinung abzugeben, aber wo ihr das so schön schreibt, muss ichs nur noch zitieren   :Smile: 

----------

